# PR applicants - employer is not giving REFERENCE LETTER (per CIC guidelines)



## Sandeep.yadav (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi All,

I have started this thread to discuss the alternatives, which can be submitted with CIC, in-lieu of the REFERENCE LETTER.

It is such a pain >snip< to get this letter from the current employer because of the employee blood sucking policies.

I request the moderator and the senior members of this forum who experienced this scenario and successfully sailed to share what alternatives they used in order to convince CIC people.

As far as I am concerned this is the biggest road block for me. So I really need some word of advise from you guys.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

You'd be best to consult with the CIC as to what can be submitted in lieu of employer issued reference letters, rather than ask on an anonymous message board that is in no way associated with the Government of Canada.

As they are the ones who will be adjudicating your application, only they (the CIC) can give you a definitive answer as to what they will accept.

Good luck to you.


----------



## Sandeep.yadav (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks for your response WestCoastCanadianGirl .

I would really appreciate if you could share the mail id for the CIC so that I can touch base with them and understand other options which can be used in-lieu of the reference letter.

Thanks once again.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Sandeep.yadav said:


> Thanks for your response WestCoastCanadianGirl .
> 
> I would really appreciate if you could share the mail id for the CIC so that I can touch base with them and understand other options which can be used in-lieu of the reference letter.
> 
> Thanks once again.


I don't have that information, as I do not work for them nor have I any dealings with them (I am a Canadian citizen and my foreign born husband has no wish to emigrate to Canada any time soon) but, if you _go and *consult the CIC website*_, I'm positive that you will find the appropriate contact information that you need.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Sandeep.yadav said:


> Thanks for your response WestCoastCanadianGirl .
> 
> I would really appreciate if you could share the mail id for the CIC so that I can touch base with them and understand other options which can be used in-lieu of the reference letter.
> 
> Thanks once again.



You can't find that info yourself?


----------



## aspirant101 (Nov 4, 2013)

I hear you man!! I had to waste about a month chasing-down 3 of my previous supervisors (all of them were pretty useless seeing how they just didn't even reply properly to my messages and emails) reg. referral letter from them since the employer refused to issue one in the preferred format. This was an alternative but letter from the employer is THE preferred option. At-least that's what they EMPHASIZED.  When I tried again to explain my case, the ex-employer issued a standard Job description letter, which the consultancy seems to be ok with. I hope, I'll better luck with my current employer. Good Luck to you!! 

Just in case you want to get referral letter from the supervisor then, they should have joined before you did and quit after you.


----------



## Prttywendy (Dec 24, 2015)

Sandeep.yadav said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have started this thread to discuss the alternatives, which can be submitted with CIC, in-lieu of the REFERENCE LETTER.
> 
> ...


I had the similar problem when I applied to PR Canada. My previous employer in Singapore refused to write anything on my professional registration forms. So I had no choice but just obtained a HR letter, stated which day I joined them till which day I worked there. I told my overseas professional registration board the required documents could not be filled up due my previous employer HR policy ( ridiculous! Isn't it) that I was still the employee. They would not help me out there easily. So I took photocopies of pay slips and rosters for the past three years as well, just to prove that I was working there still. In the end cic and my Canadian professional board accepted it as a proof of work history..... Oh, I also wrote to cic and respective department about it and explained the situation. They accepted it and I got to write my board test eventually. I Hope you can find some way to get it done soon.good luck.


----------



## vmkrish2002 (Jan 7, 2016)

Sandeep.yadav said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have started this thread to discuss the alternatives, which can be submitted with CIC, in-lieu of the REFERENCE LETTER.
> 
> ...


Hi Sandeep
Even I am about to face this hurdle from my current organization. Let me know if you have any other solution, like submitting a Notary for the current Job Responsibility along with the signature of your Manager,


----------

